# Who's Gay.



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Who on here is gay and doesn't mind saying.

I personally love gay blokes (not the really camp ones).

I enjoy flirting with them and they love it too, even though they can't have me. They enjoy the challenge.

I just wish they would stop seeing me as a piece of ars.e. I have feelings too you know!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

sound like your cruising on here for some c0ck tbh


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> sound like your cruising on here for some c0ck tbh


Is that against forum rules?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Purple Aki


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

not at all,nothing wrong in gays though, remmember the krays.


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a little give and take :laugh:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is that against forum rules?


nah

go for it

just get the video up in the AL

you cant ask for any UG cock...or pharma

but that cos it will leave you open to the mercy of c0ck scammers

thay will promise you c0ck....but never come through with it:beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> nah
> 
> go for it
> 
> ...


can i ask about WildC0ck??

and will a need to run a full PCT after taking c0ck for only 12 hours?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

not wildc0ck no

proc0ck and lixc0ck are good though 

you will need pct afetr that much c0ck........otherwise you will never stop crying..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> not wildc0ck no
> 
> proc0ck and lixc0ck are good though
> 
> you will need pct afetr that much c0ck........otherwise you will never stop crying..


Does time on c0ck = time off c0ck? (i hope so, cos i'll be sore lol)


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

whats pct? post cock therapy?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Does time on c0ck = time off c0ck? (i hope so, cos i'll be sore lol)


not if you go on c0ck for long periods...cos once the disscomfort subsides....you will not be able to stop yourself


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

:laugh: Funny 5hit


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> whats pct? post cock therapy?


?Yes mate, and don't even think about starting unless you have researched it thoroughly. I can pm you all the best free sites if you wish.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You feeling mighty horny/experimental these days McGru? First 16yrs olds, now the gays? 

Next it will be Chinese midgets.....

:lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I enjoy flirting with them and they love it too


Very worrying for your future wife. Flirting always ends up with a c0ck in your mouth.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I was around ALOT of gay men last night and my god the bitchyness coming from them was unreal!! actually made me leave the place lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Razorblade said:


> whats pct? post cock therapy?


im not sure i like your tone!!!

you sound c0ckist to me

you may earn an infraction young man


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

nice thread....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> not if you go on c0ck for long periods...cos once the disscomfort subsides....you will not be able to stop yourself


I've heard its addictive mate. Think im going to need blood work too if razorblade gets hold of me (you big black bastard lol, think i remember you saying something about 10 inches!)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

SiPhil said:


> Very worrying for your future wife. Flirting always ends up with a c0ck in your mouth.


who says she wont like seeing that?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Very worrying for your future wife. Flirting always ends up with a c0ck in your mouth.


Na, she finds it funny. I dont tell them im not gay and also that she is just my *** hag.

But after a few poppers, im anyones and what she dont know wont hurt her.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

coflex said:


> nice thread....


is that you speaking....or the handsome devil in your avatar?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

vetran said:


> not at all,nothing wrong in gays though, remmember the krays.


Oi Veteran you can't go around saying hurtful things like that :nono: .......only one of them liked the sheriffs bullet hole


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats going on in your Avi Coflex lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Na, she finds it funny. I dont tell them im not gay and also that she is just my *** hag.
> 
> But after a few poppers, im anyones and what she dont know wont hurt her.


poppers....now theres some memories....i still cant forget the smell


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

I like flirting with the gays too pal. they like to grab my breasts and stroke my arm then whisper gay things in my ear


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Na, she finds it funny. I dont tell them im not gay and also that she is just my *** hag.
> 
> But after a few poppers, im anyones and *what she dont know wont hurt her*.


aint she a member on here:whistling:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> is that you speaking....or the handsome devil in your avatar?


i AM the handsome devil in my avatar lol....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I've heard its addictive mate. Think im going to need blood work too if razorblade gets hold of me (you big black bastard lol, think i remember you saying something about 10 inches!)


aparently its only the first inch you need worry about


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I've heard its addictive mate. Think im going to need blood work too if razorblade gets hold of me (you big black bastard lol, think i remember you saying something about 10 inches!)


True... its actually not a sock :lol: best get your mrs arm up there first for practice!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> poppers....now theres some memories....i still cant forget the smell


Everyone had them out this weekend (latest 40 year old craze where i was)

Marc, marc.. you want some poppers.

eeerrrrr, do i want to laugh for 30 seconds then get a banging headache for an hour. Yeah sure why not!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

coflex said:


> i AM the handsome devil in my avatar lol....


must be before you got the tat then

good gains dude 

where you get the outfit from?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> True... its actually not a sock :lol: best get your mrs arm up there first for practice!!


lol, ill make sure she is holding an apple too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> aparently its only the first inch you need worry about


lol, thats what the mrs says. Plenty of lube and i just ignore her moaning (the pain one at first).


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Razorblade said:


> True... its actually not a sock :lol: best get your mrs arm up there first for practice!!


how disgusting

thats the mother of his children

just go find some desperate homeless guy to do that kind of thing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Khaos said:


> aint she a member on here:whistling:


aaahhhh s.hit, knew it was a bad idea getting her to join!


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

My old work buddies stitched me up whilst out one night, they told this **** that I was gay as he fancied me, next I know he`s come up to me, grabbed my bollocks whilst trying to stick his toungue down my throat and dragging me in the toilets, he didn`t get me into the toilets though, it was funny,but not at the time, the barstewards !


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> must be before you got the tat then
> 
> good gains dude
> 
> *where you get the outfit from?*


Weeman rents them out:lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> how disgusting
> 
> thats the mother of his children
> 
> just go find some desperate homeless guy to do that kind of thing


I think you have just found a new corner for the porn industry!!

desperate homeless gay guys fisting (supposedly) straight men so there wifes/girlfriends dont find out.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

carpe diem said:


> My old work buddies stitched me up whilst out one night, they told this **** that I was gay as he fancied me, next I know he`s come up to me, grabbed my bollocks whilst trying to stick his toungue down my throat and dragging me in the toilets, he didn`t get me into the toilets though, it was funny,but not at the time, the barstewards !


The blaits know you are gay mate. Perfect time to come out if you ask me!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

carpe diem said:


> My old work buddies stitched me up whilst out one night, they told this **** that I was gay as he fancied me, next I know he`s come up to me, grabbed my bollocks whilst trying to stick his toungue down my throat and dragging me in the toilets, he didn`t get me into the toilets though, it was funny,but not at the time, the barstewards !


what?

and you didnt just get carried away with the moment...and worry about the consiquenses later?!


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

:laugh: I won`t ruin your little fantasy fella.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think you have just found a new corner for the porn industry!!
> 
> desperate homeless gay guys fisting (supposedly) straight men so there wifes/girlfriends dont find out.


no no no

the wives and gf's are all in the vid rubbing one out whilst watching


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> what?
> 
> and you didnt just get carried away with the moment...and worry about the consiquenses later?!


I was high, but not that high, thank god.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

oh....and i forgot the raw bacon down the throat and alsasian dogs


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

shall i move this one to the AL?

any objections?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

powerhouse is an incloset gay, should check some of the pm and rep comments he sends me, not that i object ofcourse

in all honesty but gay guys are really sound, as long as they dont go major camp and go all fake tanned and make up etc lmao


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> no no no
> 
> the wives and gf's are all in the vid rubbing one out whilst watching


Finally, some porn we can all watch together without feeling awkward!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> *powerhouse is an incloset gay*, should check some of the pm and rep comments he sends me, not that i object ofcourse
> 
> in all honesty but gay guys are really sound, as long as they dont go major camp and go all fake tanned and make up etc lmao


Mate, its been said before, and it will be again. I'm not ****d though. Love it when people arnt sure if i am or not. Any attention is good attention.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> shall i move this one to the AL?
> 
> any objections?


Yeah, i bloody started the thread and i cant get in there. Sort me out Jimmy!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, its been said before, and it will be again. I'm not ****d though. Love it when people arnt sure if i am or not. Any attention is good attention.


i was just going along with the thread buddy lol! nothing wrong with some bare back bromancing tho


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

oh well...ill leave it then

but i cant promise another mod wont move it

you need to ask loza for access...mods dont have the power


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats AL ?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

i wanna smash your back door in power xxx


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Think you would have got a better response by asking who`s Bi, not that I am lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> oh well...ill leave it then
> 
> but i cant promise another mod wont move it
> 
> you need to ask loza for access...mods dont have the power


I sent a request to join but had nothing back. Super sad now.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

nope im not gay, but my boyfriend is lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sigh lol Powerhouse blatantly looking for some more gay contacts haha

Earlier today he was telling me Edward out of Jedward is actually gorgeous but needs a haircut


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Razorblade said:


> i wanna smash your back door in power xxx


Get a room :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> i wanna smash your back door in power xxx


Mate. I know you do. I have read the pm's you know!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

carpe diem said:


> Whats AL ?


it's a place where you go in and don't want to leave.....especially after reading the "weeman chronicles"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

carpe diem said:


> Get a room :laugh:


Don't you just hate these jealous closet types!


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Lol come on, fill me in, not literally lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

carpe diem said:


> Lol come on, fill me in, not literally lol


Adult lounge, but you dont have enough posts and weeman dont fancy you or your mrs' so no go for you.


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

He hasn`t seen me yet !!

How many posts dya need ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't believe no one has admitted to any gayness

I got sucked off by a she male in town lol.. I pretended to myself i didn't know at the time, Come on guys im not gonna turn down a blowjob

Especially when it was like a Nuts model lol


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

She Males is a whole different ball game, some of them are well fit, but would I ?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Come on guys im not gonna turn down a blowjob


So if a 350 Ib bearded hairy bear type wearing a leather hat and chest straps wanted to suck you off you wouldn't turn it down?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> So if a 350 Ib bearded hairy bear type wearing a leather hat and chest straps wanted to suck you off you wouldn't turn it down?


Yeah its fair to say i'd turn that down but i'd just seen this hot blonde thing on the dance floor, some of these she males look exactly like a girl, same bodies hair etc and boob jobs.. i was in toilet washing hands and it came in and said hi dragged me in to the room and offered to suck me off, i was struggling to say no after loads of alcohol / coke so i didn't.. afterwards we had a few lines and walked off in to the night gracefully


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

carpe diem said:


> She Males is a whole different ball game, some of them are well fit, but would I ?


we talking m - f or f - m ? if its f - m id probs go for it, just be like doing a bird up the ass but with a dick instead of a pussy


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> we talking m - f or f - m ? if its f - m id probs go for it, just be like doing a bird up the ass but with a dick instead of a pussy


i think we have our first real gay here!!!!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Not even sure what a m-f would look like down below.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> we talking m - f or f - m ? if its f - m id probs go for it, just be like doing a bird up the ass but with a dick instead of a pussy


Or a man with a wig


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> Not even sure what a m-f would look like down below.


ive seen, post op it actually looks like a real pussy....not sure id know the difference


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL.

"Whos gay on here, i'm just curious to find out."

"I'm not gay, but i like teasing"

"I wish they wouldn't see me as a piece of ass, i have feelings"

LOL

I'm straight but I have to admit, I love teasing them. More for the fact, its fun to watch their disappointment.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

coflex said:


> i think we have our first real gay here!!!!


Mate if you wouldn't shag this then your gay :lol:


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Mate if you wouldn't shag this then your gay :lol:


 Would you let it shag you though? :confused1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol of corse not.. thats overstepping the mark


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

coflex said:


> i think we have our first real gay here!!!!


im comfortable with my sexuality bud, not to the extent id shag a guy etc but im not threatend or uncomfortable around gays  lol



The Raptor said:


> Mate if you wouldn't shag this then your gay :lol:


thats the main pic for the sites where "russian girls want to date you" :lol: is it a she male ?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

me and the girlfriend just got back from seeing the ladyboys

brilliant show really enjoyed it

there was one blonde their he she was fvcking stunning


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

So from what i have worked out so far, as long as you are giving you are not gay!

My mate was in the navy and said ,once you are in international waters as long as your giving your not gay!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Mate if you wouldn't shag this then your gay :lol:


Post a video of the same bloke. That is just a flattering pic at his best angle.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol of corse not.. thats overstepping the mark


Not that you'd admit to taking it up the chuff here.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Mate if you wouldn't shag this then your gay :lol:


i wouldn't shag "it" unless it removed the "crucifix"


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not gay, but my boyfriend is


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

neil-gsi said:


> *So from what i have worked out so far, as long as you are giving you are not gay!*
> 
> My mate was in the navy and said ,once you are in international waters as long as your giving your not gay!


Yes and under no circumstances should there be any cum near you or your face.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol yeah, gays are fun but don't forget you actually have to bum them now and then or they lose interest and stop flirting lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it really gay if you bum a gay? Could it be construed as just asserting your male dominance over an omega male? Nothing screams dominance more than a c0ck up the a$$.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> lol yeah, gays are fun but don't forget you actually have to bum them now and then or they lose interest and stop flirting lol


They might do with you, but us im unsure about my sexuality, they will never lose interest!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Is it really gay if you bum a gay? Could it be construed as just asserting your male dominance over an omega male? Nothing screams dominance more than a c0ck up the a$$.


I'm with you on this. And if you wear a condom then technically you have never touched them either so all good.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Shocking!!!!!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Mate if you wouldn't shag this then your gay :lol:


if u pulled a shemale that looks like that ur either extremely lucky, ridiculously good looking or she/he was horny.

any one that looks like that is 99.9999 % of the time an escort that doesnt give feebies . i know a few and they make a sh!tload of money , niche (sp) market and all that. the only ones that are out and about usually look like power in a skirt and wig lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i aint even gonna spill nothing on here.. but i did pull a shemale and shes sexy as hell lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Where did you spill your mess on him?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> Where did you spill your mess on him?


don't ask


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dantreadz85 said:


> if u pulled a shemale that looks like that ur either extremely lucky, ridiculously good looking or she/he was horny.
> 
> any one that looks like that is 99.9999 % of the time an escort that doesnt give feebies . i know a few and they make a sh!tload of money , niche (sp) market and all that. the only ones that are out and about usually look like power in a skirt and wig lol


Mate your obviously in to your she males, get yourself to manchester... you can find ridiculous ones in certain bars... they dress really slutty so you can always tell


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Mate your obviously in to your she males, get yourself to manchester... you can find ridiculous ones in certain bars... they dress really slutty so you can always tell


who said im in to shemales :whistling: lol . na to be fair i was only talking about london dont know outside there .

funnily enough i was ment to be going manchester on friday anyway :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> not if you go on c0ck for long periods...cos once the disscomfort subsides....you will not be able to stop yourself


Never was a truer word spoken... :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

stephy said:


> I was around ALOT of gay men last night and my god the bitchyness coming from them was unreal!! actually made me leave the place lol


Scottish gays!


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

what does annoy the living sh|t out of my is those real flamboyant gays who act like complete fannys. why the fcuk would you act and talk different once you come out?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> what does annoy the living sh|t out of my is those real flamboyant gays who act like complete fannys. why the fcuk would you act and talk different once you come out?


I dont understand that either. Being attracted to men, i fancy men. Not men acting like girls. And why do they all have a wettie when beyonce "all the single ladies" comes on!


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Oct 8, 2009)

Apparently, you aren't gay unless you push back.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Is it really gay if you bum a gay? Could it be construed as just asserting your male dominance over an omega male? Nothing screams dominance more than a c0ck up the a$$.


I was watching Ross Kemp on gangs and this was the gang leaders excuse in a South African jail. He says he chooses one to bum and he is his bitch while he is bumming him. If he doesn't agree to be bummed he gets killed.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> I was watching Ross Kemp on gangs and this was the gang leaders excuse in a South African jail. He says he chooses one to bum and he is his bitch while he is bumming him. If he doesn't agree to be bummed he gets killed.


So Ross Kemp got bummed. I always knew he was gay. Look at the hair. Trying to pull off the hard man thing even though he is a big softie :whistling:


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Lol it wasn`t Ross just some badd a55 murderer in jail, I watched that 1, he was scary !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> I can't believe no one has admitted to any gayness
> 
> I got sucked off by a she male in town lol.. I pretended to myself i didn't know at the time, Come on guys im not gonna turn down a blowjob
> 
> Especially when it was like a *Nuts model* lol


interesting choice of phrase there


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

carpe diem said:


> Lol it wasn`t Ross just some badd a55 murderer in jail, I watched that 1, he was scary !


Well he was in jain. There is only so much ****ing you could do. Bet i could pull a female guard if i was in prison!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> interesting choice of phrase there


Lol if you tuck the nuts away you can't tell the difference lol...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

CRD said:


> What about this scenario then? (Think this may be the one to move this thread into the A.L, so sorry in advance!). You and a 'mate' have struck lucky and are 'double-teaming' a girl. You can feel each others man meat through the thin partion that seperates both orifices. The one on the top reaches his vinegar strokes before the one on the bottom, as he as is often demonstrated in porm films, has picked the short straw and is unable to get any meaningful rythm going. 'Mate' on top withdraws and spills his seed all over your pubes. Does that make you gay?


I'm going to have to go with yes as you put yourself in that position.

Under no circumstances should there be sack on sack or hair on hair of any discription!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

CRD said:


> What about this scenario then? (Think this may be the one to move this thread into the A.L, so sorry in advance!). You and a 'mate' have struck lucky and are 'double-teaming' a girl. You can feel each others man meat through the thin partion that seperates both orifices. The one on the top reaches his vinegar strokes before the one on the bottom, as he as is often demonstrated in porm films, has picked the short straw and is unable to get any meaningful rythm going. 'Mate' on top withdraws and spills his seed all over your pubes. Does that make you gay?


Lol accidentally getting some bodily fluids on you can't make you gay....

In silence of the lambs that psycho, spiderman flicked cum out of his jail cell at the women who walked past... Did it make her gay? :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol accidentally getting some bodily fluids on you can't make you gay....
> 
> In silence of the lambs that psycho, spiderman flicked cum out of his jail cell at the women who walked past... Did it make her gay? :lol:


Well no, as man to woman isnt gay.


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Unless Jodie Foster was a shemale lol


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Khaos said:


> aint she a member on here:whistling:


Lol- yeah what she doesnt know wont hurt her :lol:


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well he was in jain. There is only so much ****ing you could do. Bet i could pull a female guard if i was in prison!


Wheres the fun in that, you`ld need a bitch to do your dirty work for ya.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Lol- yeah what she doesnt know wont hurt her :lol:


Kate, you know i love the gays. Thats why my a.rse hole was full of cum last night when you fingered it!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Lol- yeah what she doesnt know wont hurt her :lol:


Keep an eye on your future husband, he seems to have a bit of a c0ck obsession. Might I suggest you allow him a threesome with a shemale on his next birthday.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Kate, you know i love the gays. Thats why my a.rse hole was full of cum last night when you fingered it!


O that's what it was! :whistling:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Keep an eye on your future husband, he seems to have a bit of a c0ck obsession. Might I suggest you allow him a threesome with a shemale on his next birthday.


Lol I know he does love it. That's a good idea actually thanks for the suggestion :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ...*Being attracted to men, i fancy men. Not men acting like girls. *...


^^^ x 2!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Keep an eye on your future husband, he seems to have a bit of a c0ck obsession. Might I suggest you allow him a threesome with a shemale on his next birthday.


Threesome. Fuc.k off. If it's my bday i want that shemale to myself!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> ^^^ x 2!


aaahhhh, but does this change if you are drunk and the fem ones are easy. Seen this happen many a time when gay guys say they like a mans man.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well he was in jain. There is only so much ****ing you could do. Bet i could pull a *female guard *if i was in prison!


They're all diesel ***** (with apologies to one ir two who aren't!).


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Threesome. Fuc.k off. If it's my bday i want that shemale to myself!


You are completly welcome to the shemale lol


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Don`t blame ya, have the cake and eat it too, as they say.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> They're all diesel ***** (with apologies to one ir two who aren't!).


People are attracted to people, male female, gay or straight. Was having a coversation with a proper ***** at the weekend and i said i could get her to fancy me and she said i was prob right as no man had ever paid her so much attention before. Lots of lesbians have just decided they dont have a chance with men and think they have to hate them. Then, in i strole with my conversation.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Threesome. Fuc.k off. If it's my bday i want that shemale to myself!


Ill get my wig and lipstick


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

You know, this may come as a complete shock to some of you, but I think I might be a gay.

Only problem is I don't like penis, and don't really dig on stuff going up my ar$e - apart from that though, I'm a deffo


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Well you`re half way there lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> aaahhhh, but does this change if you are drunk and the fem ones are easy. Seen this happen many a time when gay guys say they like a mans man.


Nah - never happened with me. The fem ones are always too easy and never satisfying.

Nothing better than two big muscle blokes enjoying each other.

Real men f*ck and get f*cked coz they can.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> You know, this may come as a complete shock to some of you, but I think I might be a gay.
> 
> Only problem is I don't like penis, and don't really dig on stuff going up my ar$e - apart from that though, I'm a deffo


Well i can be attracted to men in an unsexual way.

Raptor for one!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Nah - never happened with me. The fem ones are always too easy and never satisfying.
> 
> Nothing better than two big muscle blokes enjoying each other.
> 
> Real men f*ck and get f*cked coz they can.


You would love me lol. I would tease you like fuc.k.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> People are attracted to people, male female, gay or straight. Was having a coversation with a proper ***** at the weekend and i said i could get her to fancy me and she said i was prob right as no man had ever paid her so much attention before. Lots of lesbians have just decided they dont have a chance with men and think they have to hate them. Then, in i strole with my conversation.


All true. But I've never wanted to shag a ***** - only beautiful real women.

But real men are so much more fun...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> All true. But I've never wanted to shag a ***** - only beautiful real women.
> 
> But real men are so much more fun...


I don't want to shag them, but love that i could turn a man hating "hardcore" *****.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You would love me lol. I would tease you like fuc.k.


Very likely. But I'd have my wicked way eventually...


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

This thread is becoming quite disturbing in a very homosexual way.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Very likely. But I'd have my wicked way eventually...


And i would keep letting you think that. Meanwhile, you have just spent loads of money on me for drinks and have had to go home alone as i was the only person you were concentrating on all night.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> This thread is becoming quite disturbing in a very homosexual way.


Embrace it or leave it.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I don't want to shag them, but love that i could turn a man hating "hardcore" *****.


Have you ever been well shagged by an experienced bloke with a big dick?

If not, why not!?


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Coz he`s all talk and no action lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And i would keep letting you think that. Meanwhile, you have just spent loads of money on me for drinks and have had to go home alone as i was the only person you were concentrating on all night.


Nope. Too old and experienced to fall for that!

You'd be wanting to come home with me.

Apprehensive, but deffo up for it...


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Lmao at this thread


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And i would keep letting you think that. Meanwhile, you have just spent loads of money on me for drinks and have had to go home alone as i was the only person you were concentrating on all night.


PMSL

What you don't realise is Pat would just take what he wants whether you like it or not. You don't even get a say. Look at the size of him. Don't let the 1 leg thing lull you into a false sense of security.

He'd fvck you till you loved him and no mistake

:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Nope. Too old and experienced to fall for that!
> 
> You'd be wanting to come home with me.
> 
> Apprehensive, but deffo up for it...


Again. This is what you would think. Even now (even though we are half joking) you are thinking "he must be a little bit interested to do these things/suggest them". But im not...or am i


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Nope. Too old and experienced to fall for that!
> 
> You'd be wanting to come home with me.
> 
> Apprehensive, but deffo up for it...


He only wants you so you'll shove your left leg up his a$$.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> PMSL
> 
> What you don't realise is Pat would just take what he wants whether you like it or not. You don't even get a say. Look at the size of him. Don't let the 1 leg thing lull you into a false sense of security.
> 
> ...


Well if i have no choice (getting on all fours with corn hole in the air)

I'm not gay if im raped! SMASH ME!


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

power youd meet your match one day and end up being raped you cock teasing whore


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Mind games, so you must be gay.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> power youd meet your match one day and end up being raped you cock teasing whore


Mate, im praying that day will be today. Was going to be at gay pride on sat in manchester, but Raptor was ill (either that or wanted them all to himself...he knows from the last time we were down c*anal* street he gets ignored if im with him lol)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Razorblade said:


> power youd meet your match one day and end up being raped you cock teasing whore


Hey! Bang out of order - no one asks to be raped - haven't you seen the adverts on the tellybox???

Actually, scrap that, I think he pretty much did ask to be raped in previous post, as you were :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> power youd meet your match one day and end up being raped you cock teasing whore


Not gay, just very open and curious!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well if i have no choice (getting on all fours with corn hole in the air)
> 
> I'm not gay if im raped! SMASH ME!


I pray for your sake you don't bump into Pat, you won't walk for a week :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> He only wants you so you'll shove your left leg up his a$$.


There are some very strange guys like that. They don't do anything for me...


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

There is no doubt, and I've known it for years, I'm a full on lesbian. All the traits are there!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ak_88 said:


> I pray for your sake you don't bump into Pat, you won't walk for a week :lol:


Your are making me very moist.

Pat, don't bother with lube...i want to feel the burn!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Again. This is what you would think. Even now (even though we are half joking) you are thinking "he must be a little bit interested to do these things/suggest them". But im not...or am i


What's the problem? If you want to try getting f*cked by a guy, do it. It's not the end of the world.

Same as with any sexual experience, though - it's best with someone who's really experienced and very good. :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Your are making me very moist.
> 
> Pat, don't bother with lube...*i want to feel the burn*!


Well I don't. :laugh: Lots of k-lube for me.

Anyway, you're too far away for a spontaneous shag.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Well I don't. :laugh: Lots of k-lube for me.
> 
> *Anyway, you're too far away for a spontaneous shag*.


Oh, giving up that easily. Im sure something can be arranged. (You wil have to pay for transport as i dont want the mrs to find out).


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh, giving up that easily. Im sure something can be arranged. (You wil have to pay for transport as i dont want the mrs to find out).


There's 4 or 5 buff guys locally I could shag every afternoon - you're way down the list! :laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh, giving up that easily. Im sure something can be arranged. (You wil have to pay for transport as *i dont want the mrs to find out*).


you are kidding right?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> There's 4 or 5 buff guys locally I could shag every afternoon - you're way down the list! :laugh:


If we met you wouldn't say that.

I once got the owner of one of the gay bars in town to fancy me. Free drinks all night! (fu.cking pink champagne thought yuck!)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Khaos said:


> you are kidding right?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Na, she dont read everything. She knows what im like anyway. Why else would i buy sex toys for my bum :confused1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If we met you wouldn't say that.
> 
> I once got the owner of one of the gay bars in town to fancy me. Free drinks all night! (fu.cking pink champagne thought yuck!)


You look reasonable... OK, get on the bus...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Nah - never happened with me. The fem ones are always too easy and never satisfying.
> 
> Nothing better than two big muscle blokes enjoying each other.
> 
> Real men f*ck and get f*cked coz they can.


Exactly, you can then go for a pint and talk about football afterwards.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Exactly, you can then go for a pint and talk about football afterwards.


There's only one kind of football - rugby football!






SojpUvotr3s[/MEDIA]]





The dude with the tatts is a great shag.

Some guys are like awesome amusement park rides - always good to do again...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not gay, just very open and curious!


hahahahahahahahahahahah... this is probably the funniest post on here at the mo.

*gigles like a little girl*


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> There's only one kind of football - rugby football


big sweaty blokes all grappling with each other in the mud? all sounds a bit gay to me


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

Its better to give than to receive imo


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> big sweaty blokes all grappling with each other in the mud? all sounds a bit gay to me


That's what I discovered.

The "straight" guys won't talk about it the next morning, though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> That's what I discovered.
> 
> The "straight" guys won't talk about it the next morning, though.


no, they sit in the shower holding their shins wondering if they will be banished to hell.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

I have just read the whole of this thread and have to confess to getting a semi on between pages 6 & 9 inclusive. Does that make me gay?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> I have just read the whole of this thread and have to confess to getting a semi on between pages 6 & 9 inclusive. *Does that make me gay?*


Does it matter?

Do you mind?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no, they sit in the shower holding their shins wondering if they will be banished to hell.


They usually start talking robustly about "the wife", etc...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> They usually start talking robustly about "the wife", etc...


Oh fuc.k that. Kick em out, then chuck their clothes out the window. Cause a scene!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> I have just read the whole of this thread and have to confess to getting a semi on between pages 6 & 9 inclusive. Does that make me gay?


No mate, a full hard on would have made you gay. Currently you are only 20% gay.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Basically what I can gather from this thread without reading all of it is that Powerhousemcgru is angling for a bit of bumming.

Would that be correct?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> Do you mind?


The answer to both is a resounding "probably not" but my girlfriend might see it differently though


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh fuc.k that. Kick em out, then chuck their clothes out the window. Cause a scene!


Some guys are deffo OBBs - out before breakfast. :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> The answer to both is a resounding "probably not" but my girlfriend might see it differently though


No need for her to watch. Get her to do the ironing.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

well, ive heard of being facebook rap3d,

this is the first uk-muscle rap3 ive seen

GJ on keeping your password secret


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

CRD said:


> Well, we've discovered that both gay men and women find you irresistable. What about animals, do dogs run up and try and pump your leg all the time? And what about gay dogs, they must be uncontrollable.


Wet noses in the goolies all the time - and that's not just dogs...


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

big pete said:


> well, ive heard of being facebook rap3d,
> 
> this is the first uk-muscle rap3 ive seen
> 
> GJ on keeping your password secret


i think its actually him pete hes a strange one


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

:lol: What an interesting read...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big pete said:


> well, ive heard of being facebook rap3d,
> 
> this is the first uk-muscle rap3 ive seen
> 
> GJ on keeping your password secret


Na mate. No rape here.

Workmates can't touch my computer (cos im always on here)

I wouldn't mind being ukm raped by pat though.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> No mate, a full hard on would have made you gay. Currently you are only 20% gay.


20% is fine by me mate although reading through this thread I would suggest your percentage is rather higher :whistling:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> No need for her to watch. Get her to do the ironing.


There's more chance of getting anal than getting her to do the ironing mate, trust me


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Oct 8, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> 20% is fine by me mate although reading through this thread I would suggest your percentage is rather higher :whistling:


Or so he would want all to believe.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> 20% is fine by me mate although reading through this thread I would suggest your percentage is rather higher :whistling:


I used to be 30%, but im more thinking 40% nowadays. More relaxed about the whole thing now. Def not over 40% though (for now unless someone can entice me).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pennyroyal Tea said:


> Or so he would want all to believe.


You got it :thumb:


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Oct 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You got it :thumb:


Do I get a prize?

On second thoughts - don't answer! :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pennyroyal Tea said:


> Do I get a prize?
> 
> On second thoughts - don't answer! :laugh:


Depends if you are male or female.


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Oct 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Depends if you are male or female.


Female


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pennyroyal Tea said:


> Female


I'm going to need proof. PM please


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Oct 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm going to need proof. PM please


Sorry mate - couldn't resist - I'm male!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pennyroyal Tea said:


> Sorry mate - couldn't resist - I'm male!!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats good too. PM me :tongue:


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Oct 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats good too. PM me :tongue:


Your girl must have a top sense of humour to put up with all this. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

rs007 said:


> You know, this may come as a complete shock to some of you, but I think I might be a gay.
> 
> Only problem is I don't like penis, and don't really dig on stuff going up my ar$e - apart from that though, I'm a deffo


Does that not make you eligible as a top?

You dish it out but don't have to take anything, and you could insist that they keep their fig leaf in place. :whistling:

J


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pennyroyal Tea said:


> Your girl must have a top sense of humour to put up with all this. :lol: :lol:


She is mate, Been acting like a child for the 4 years i have been with her and she hasnt complained so far.

She likes the company of blokes more than girls anyway (hates all the bitching girls do) so is used to all the banter and that.


----------



## fat harry (May 22, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> me and the girlfriend just got back from seeing the ladyboys
> 
> brilliant show really enjoyed it
> 
> there was one blonde their he she was fvcking stunning


thai ladyboys are something else aint they..I bumped into some of them over the last few holidays there.. :whistling:

a very famous one..emma

72iPM2aLE5c[/MEDIA]]


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Pennyroyal Tea said:


> Your girl must have a top sense of humour to put up with all this. :lol: :lol:


Yeah she does have a top sense of humour lol. She has to put up with alot :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Yeah she does have a top sense of humour lol. She has to put up with alot :tongue:


Only cos my good side far out weighs my bad side.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Only cos my good side far out weighs my bad side.


By far 

Stop chatting all the boys up! :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> By far
> 
> Stop chatting all the boys up! :tongue:


You don't complain when we are out (and i don't complain when you are attacked by lesbians lol)


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You don't complain when we are out (and i don't complain when you are attacked by lesbians lol)


I dont mind really lol. I love the lesbians especially when they grope my boobs!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> I dont mind really lol. I love the lesbians especially when they grope my boobs!


And that one that ran up behind you and grabbed your **** with that tight dress you were wearing.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And that one that ran up behind you and grabbed your **** with that tight dress you were wearing.


Yeah I know its like they think they can touch you whenever they want because they're gay. I love it!! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Yeah I know its like they think they can touch you whenever they want because they're gay. I love it!! :lol:


Well, we both know that you have lezzed off with a woman before dont we (when you and the neigboure was drunk  ).


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Yeah I know its like they think they can touch you whenever they want because they're gay. I love it!! :lol:


Why don't you invite one back and you can put the strap on to more use...

We all know it gets used a lot (but on powerhouse)

Sorry Phm :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Why don't you invite one back and you can put the strap on to more use...
> 
> We all know it gets used a lot (but on powerhouse)
> 
> Sorry Phm :lol:


Fuc.k off. Thatd my strap on. Them dirty lezzers can get their own. Short back and sides anyone?


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Fuc.k off. Thatd my strap on. Them dirty lezzers can get their own. Short back and sides anyone?


Is there something your hiding from me? Lol. Strap on?? :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Is there something your hiding from me? Lol. Strap on?? :laugh:


Don't push me babes, i'll show you when IM ready!


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Don't push me babes, i'll show you when IM ready!


Okay Ill try and be patient babes.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Is there something your hiding from me? Lol. Strap on?? :laugh:


Lol he text you and told you to put that didn't he to try and clear him

I know old phm


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

aa_sexy his strap ons name is the raptor


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well I fckin wish I was gay, cause women are fckin snakes with t1ts and a real pain in the ar5e...

In fact Im going to convince myself I am, Im sure life would be a lot simpler, and gym more enjoyable lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Well I fckin wish I was gay, cause women are fckin snakes with t1ts and a real pain in the ar5e...
> 
> In fact Im going to convince myself I am, Im sure life would be a lot simpler, and gym more enjoyable lol


lol, believe me mate - if I could flick a "bummer" switch I would..............I love minge - just a pity mother nature attached it too fuking space alien psycho ho's from outer hell:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i love to plow the mrs in the ass! thats about as close to gay as i get unless i rape some one to teach em a lesson!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> i love to plow the mrs in the ass! thats about as close to gay as i get unless i rape some one to teach em a lesson!


some fuking lesson "Is it in yet Jim":lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

you'll fuking know its in when i rap it in barbed wire and glue broken glass to the end of it you slaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

plus nothing wrong with a site injection in penis when you know your out on the rape!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> you'll fuking know its in when i rap it in barbed wire and glue broken glass to the end of it you slaaaaaaaaaag!


fuk me - it'll look like a chib for a glasweigan action man :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Well I fckin wish I was gay, cause women are fckin snakes with t1ts and a real pain in the ar5e...
> 
> In fact Im going to convince myself I am, Im sure life would be a lot simpler, and gym more enjoyable lol


I'd agree mate (if the mrs wasn't on the thread lol) jokes. a lot prob are. Its rare to find someone perfect. Im not perfect at all and aa_sexy isn't perfect but we are a goodmatch as we are quite different. She keeps me under control, and i make her chill out more.

You had a bad previous experience jw.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> *i love to plow the mrs in the ass*! thats about as close to gay as i get unless i rape some one to teach em a lesson!


Same,is it wrong to grab her hips and pretend she is a bloke for a bit :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Same,is it wrong to grab her hips and pretend she is a bloke for a bit :confused1:


not at all its perfectly normal mate as long as its just the thought in your head and not actually a mans ass its fine!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> not at all its perfectly normal mate as long as its just the thought in your head and not actually a mans ass its fine!


eeerrrrr, well there was a few in the room...i ...think it was her.

We were in the cinema though and you know how dark it gets!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

its also ok if you get a mate round and take an end each and you look at him more then the mrs! even if you sling one up him as long as he is in the mrs its fine but if the chain is broken then you are both gay end of!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> its also ok if you get a mate round and take an end each and you look at him more then the mrs! even if you sling one up him as long as he is in the mrs its fine but if the chain is broken then you are both gay end of!


Is it too far to kiss his neck and twirl his bumhole hair round my fingers??


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

TBH, it's only the hair on a fella that puts ME off....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is it too far to kiss his neck and twirl his bumhole hair round my fingers??


I'd say that came under "chummyness" so 'sok!


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is it too far to kiss his neck and twirl his bumhole hair round my fingers??


that has to be the funniest comment i have read on here!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is it too far to kiss his neck and twirl his bumhole hair round my fingers??


You're deffo str8! :laugh:

Amateurs!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> You're deffo str8! :laugh:
> 
> Amateurs!


shows what you know pat, I'd let power bum me if he twirled my sh1tter hairs real slow:laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> You're deffo str8! :laugh:
> 
> Amateurs!


Say what!!!!


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

Hobbio said:


> TBH, it's only the hair on a fella that puts ME off....


That made me laugh like fvck :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

UnitedFan said:


> That made me laugh like fvck :lol: :lol:


Me too lol.

note to self....start shaving everything!

(done the pubes last night. Got a porn star look going on now as i accidently took a chunk out and now there is just a little bit of length on top)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'd agree mate (if the mrs wasn't on the thread lol) jokes. a lot prob are. Its rare to find someone perfect. Im not perfect at all and aa_sexy isn't perfect but we are a goodmatch as we are quite different. She keeps me under control, and i make her chill out more.
> 
> *You had a bad previous experience jw*.


Just with my daughters mother, pain in bum mate:cursing:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Just with my daughters mother, pain in bum mate:cursing:


Thats not good. So you don't get along i trust. Does this mean that you have a sort of hatred to all women know, or just that one.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats not good. So you don't get along i trust. Does this mean that you have a sort of hatred to all women know, or just that one.


Lol, no don't hate women

However, everytime I see or read about a women stopping father see kids or turning kids against them I just want to kick the fckers in the cvnt


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Lol, no don't hate women
> 
> However, everytime I see or read about a women stopping father see kids or turning kids against them I just want to kick the fckers in the cvnt


Yeah, that would pish me off. Like they use the child as a way of getting their own back on the dad.

Can't wait to have kids myself. Think i saw a pic of you and your girl at thorpe park or somewhere like that. Thats the kind of thing i cant wait for. And bbq's with them and a little dog on the lawn in the sun.


----------



## worshipper (Jun 20, 2010)

I am Gay and not afraid to admit it!!

Any Muscle lads out there who wanna be worshipped?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

worshipper said:


> I am Gay and not afraid to admit it!!
> 
> Any Muscle lads out there who wanna be worshipped?


You will have to pay!


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

worshipper said:


> I am Gay and not afraid to admit it!!
> 
> Any Muscle lads out there who wanna be worshipped?


This fvckers only been on 5 minutes and I bet his pm mail box is already full!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hehe, I was joking about the hair thing, but in reality I do hate bodyhair.

I shave my pits and the few hairs on my chest as a matter of course. Pubes stay put but get trimmed back regularly and the only reason I don't shave my legs is cos I'd have to start wearing lycra and cycling everywhere.......


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You will have to pay!


A can of Stella and a reach around.


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

There's going to be more tromboneing than that little fella did on the Lurpack adverts


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

worshipper said:


> I am Gay and not afraid to admit it!!
> 
> Any Muscle lads out there who wanna be worshipped?


me me me!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha just sat and read through this whole thread, absolutely quality :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> Haha just sat and read through this whole thread, absolutely quality :thumb:


Reps???...


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Reps???...


Repped u big sexy [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Oct 8, 2009)

paddy86 said:


> Repped u big sexy [email protected] :lol:


What does "reps" mean?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pennyroyal Tea said:


> What does "reps" mean?


One day, when you say something funny mate, you might know.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> One day, when you say something funny mate, you might know.


you only got yours for flirting with the forum poofs what do you know:laugh:


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Oct 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> One day, when you say something funny mate, you might know.


PowerHouseMcGru

There you go - just said something funny. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you only got yours for flirting with the forum poofs what do you know:laugh:


Hey, if it works....

Only i can see where they came from.

If you want, i can flirt with you. We can keep it through PM if you want?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pennyroyal Tea said:


> PowerHouseMcGru
> 
> There you go - just said something funny. :thumb:


Tell me a joke and ill give you some. (google if you need it)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hey, if it works....
> 
> Only i can see where they came from.
> 
> If you want,* i can flirt with you*. We can keep it through PM if you want?


Repped:lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

A barman offered to dock with me last night does that count?


----------

